# creative 5.1 5200 speakers performance



## anand_architect (Dec 16, 2005)

i recently bought p4 3.o ghz ht with 915g chipset mobo from zenith which supports 5.1 channel audio.i intend to buy creative 5.1 5200 speakers which comes to around 4500 in chennai. i would like to know the performance of the speakers. i heard that it can only take anolog input. will that affect the performance .
Is there any other brands who offer 5.1 at these prices and should i go in for a seperate sound card for these type of speakers?
pls help me out.
thanks and regards
anand


----------



## goobimama (Dec 16, 2005)

5200 is a good piece. And though it has only analog inputs, it will not affect performance. Even some high end speakers have analog inputs. 

About the soundcard, if you want you could go in for the SB Live! series card, the audigy would be an overkill...


----------

